# LATCH anchor retrofit kit?



## GilliamII (Dec 1, 2008)

I was reading through some of the info in the glove box the other day while my wife was driving about aimlessly and found a supplement for the LATCH car seat system. It mentions that the lower anchors for the '01 model year are/were available from the dealer as a retrofit kit. I called up the local dealer and they had no idea what I was talking about but wanted to sell me the anchors for ~$120 each plus labor to bolt them down.
I remember VW sending me out a kit of some kind for nothing when I had my GTI. Is there anyone out there that knows a little more on this and can help me out? 
EDIT: Nevermind~! I am an idiot and apparently didn't do my searching very well. One of these days I'll remember about the Allroad...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4008641


_Modified by GilliamII at 11:09 PM 3-30-2010_


----------

